# Classic Woodworking Workbenches



## euta226 (Nov 17, 2010)

I've recently started looking around the Internet for classic woodworking workbenches, complete with integrate vices and bench dog wholes but Google is giving poor results of my search efforts.

I've found the ones Lee Vally and Woodcraft sell but I was hoping for a few alternatives. Does anyone have any suggestions of companies that sell them?

Thanks,

James


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

http://www.harborfreight.com/garage-shop/workbench/60-inch-workbench-93454.html


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Grizzly sells them and Lie Nielson has high-end benches. You can build your own as well. Depends on what you consider "classic" but try googling "Roubo workbench."


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

This is an old bookmark but I think most are still in business.
http://www.workbenchdesign.net/rreadymade.html


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*These have been feature in wood magazines*

http://www.benchcrafted.com/TailVise.html

http://talkfestool.com/vb/woodworking-projects/3068-benchcrafted-split-top-roubo-bench-build-20.html

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=ytff1-tyc7&va=benchcrafted+workbench


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

jschaben said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/garage-shop/workbench/60-inch-workbench-93454.html


We aware, that the top on the HF work bench is about 3/4" thick.
I have a similar bench I bought at a yard sale. It has a 3/4" (+/-) top, with 2 drawers, and has a vise at each end. The dog holes are smaller than 3/4"
The bench is light weight, and has worked fine, until I cranked the front vice a bit too hard, and started to tear off the board, that the vice was mounted to. I caught it early. I ran a few long screws into it to hold it for a while. Not sure if I want to invest much time in fixing it properly. It's still working for me, as is.
One pia is the drawers use slides, that only come out 3/4 the way, and saw dust falls thru the dog holes, into the drawers!I would rather have the drawers on hardwood runners.
I paid $65 for mine used and it was almost new. Would I pay $160 for one? If I needed a bench and didn't want to spend big dollars on a good bench, or would like to build one later, It might serve you well.
It's nice to have a bench to build a bench!
I would look for one like mine, that has a face and tail vice. I use the tail vice a lot.
FYI Before I bought the bench, I had a larger old woodworking bench, with 2, all wood vices. The top was over 3" thick, with square dog holes, but in very poor condition. It would have required removing 1/4" - 3/8" of wood to get flat and smooth. Doable. The top was almost unusable as is for woodworking.
The old one was really too big for my small shop, but I planned on making room for it. Then the cheapo bench showed up, and I started using it, and it did it's job.
Not the best for heavy chopping with a big chisel!
It is what it is. You have to know it's limitations. 
Hope this helps someone make a decision.


----------



## gomez11811 (Jul 29, 2012)

Without more info (is the bench for you?etc) I`m just gonna' jump in and say the "classic" way to get a workbench is to make it yourself. Mine cost less than $600.00 ( oh, that`s right.. it was 30 years ago when I made it...), and ONLY took me two years to finish it(and I had to make the other bench to make it). I hope those plans are still avail. but good luck.....


----------



## euta226 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the links! The workbench is for myself. Gomez, your first photo is what I think of when I think "classic" workbench. I've thought of making my own, using pre-made tops like what Lee Valley sells:
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=31154&cat=1,41637 

I've looked at the HF bench before but I thought the top seemed too thin for something I'd like to have for several years.

I'll check out the other links as well as Grizzly. I would never have thought that they offered any. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Ollenberger (Oct 2, 2012)

Chris Schwarz has written a few books 



 building your own work benches from separate types of materials- including cheapy Douglas Fir. A roubo syle bench is definitely on my todo list! In the spirit of woodworking I'd just build my own, but to each his own. Good luck!


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

For my workbench I used a Solid core door that I got off of Craigslist for $10 bucks. I then went to Lumber Liquidators and bought a box of 3/4" Hard Maple flooring. I use Liquid Nails and a 1/16" notched trowel to spread it and then clamped it to the door. I then trimmed the edges with Red Oak. Finished top was 2 1/2" thick and looks like a factory maple bench top. Total cost for the top was $52 bucks.


----------



## BernieL (Oct 28, 2011)

If you google European workbench you will get all kinds of info on the type of bench you're looking for. Like mission, I covered an old solid door with bamboo flooring from Home Depot and only screwed down the 1st 2 rows. It's been great for about a year now and instead of dog wholes, I imbedded 2 T-tracks from Rockler. I had posted pictures of it last spring. I also buried 2 pipe clamps on the end of the bench and ended with quite a work bench system. I can try to find it if your interested.


----------



## Brian Baley (Feb 22, 2009)

*what to do?*

The dang catch 22.. have to have one to build one...

On your first one, go cheap and sturdy and don't worry about more accessories than a decent front vise.

My assembly bench top is made from salvaged chunk of 36"x72" bowling lane, and that's about as cheap as you can get !

From there you will have a bench sturdy enough and functional enough to build a fancy Rubeau or what tickles your fancy, and end up with a great assembly bench as well ;-)

side note: don't try to drill dog holes in bowling alley lane... it's put together with screw nails. Ouch for your bits.

In all seriousness, I think building your first cheap and rough bench, will tell you a lot about what you do and don't like in a bench (height, length, top, accessories, etc).

If you don't end up keeping it - you won't have a problem selling it.
If you do, it's like chisels or saws. two is better than one. 90 is better than two ;-)


----------

